# our new cat



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Hi ,i would like to introduce everyone to our new cat ,we have had for a few weeks ,she is really hard to get a picture of ,she is our jaguarundi


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow I have to say that you have the *BEST *cats!
She looks great, do you think you will breed them in the future? 
-
Elina


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! Never seen a car like that before where did you get it from? Specialist breeder? 

Little cutie pie x


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Thanks ,we have a male also so hopefully we will breed them in the future


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Stunning animal:notworthy:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

What an amazing beast! :flrt:


----------



## sykesy88 (Jan 9, 2009)

She is gorgeous!:flrt:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks gorgeous are they DWA? Haven't come accros them before, what's the temperament like?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely. I'd like a DWA cat but probably something a bit more common and as such, less expensive! A lynx perhaps. When we have more than half an acre, I will try and get started...:mf_dribble: My little fox is thriving, by the way...


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi ,i would like to introduce everyone to our new cat ,we have had for a few weeks ,she is really hard to get a picture of ,she is our jaguarundi
> 
> 
> image


Hi hows it going good to see you all at the weekend inc this little cat what a stunner:2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

alls good,thanks

Yes dwa needed.

Glad fox is doing good,he looks stunning in your photos.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning animal, how big do they become?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Jaguarundi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Thanks , around 3 times the size of a domestic cat


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Thanks , around 3 times the size of a domestic cat


Absolutely gorgeous Dave and Lorna


----------

